# Eastenders storyline



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Was anyone else incensed by the BBC and how they portrayed Ian Beale and the adoption of the young boy tonight, we'd seen nothing of home study/SW/assessment of the family (unless I missed it all   ) etc and then he turns up with a young boy wrapped in a bow in the back yard for Jane! as a surprise gift for her! and asks him to say a poem to her.

I thought it was madness and so unrealistic and also insensitive.

If you missed it catch it on BBC Iplayer


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

OMG! I can't believe this.   I haven't watched yesterday's or tonight's Eastenders yet but that really is pushing it! I think I'm going to go and catch up now so I can see it with my own eyes (got it recorded). How crazy! Wish we'd had their social worker when we were going through the adoption process!


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Not sure how things differ but the boy was Bobby Beal, Ian's son.  His birth mother died (laura I think?) and Ian decided to male Jane his official Mum by adoption.  

The poem hit got to my DH but if you put it into context it is what we tell our children at some point, they didn't grow in our tummys but we are still their Mummys.

OT x


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh right it's Bobby, that makes sense then! Not watched it yet.   I thought JJ1 was saying it was a little boy he had just found wandering the streets or something.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I didn't realise it was Bobby either! as they never mentioned it- makes sense now


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Considering Bobby only actually appears in Eastenders once in a blue moon, I expect casual viewers of the programme would be confused by that and wonder who on earth he was!


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

Hi,


still ridiculously unrealistic as no court would grant it without the persons knowledge!   


xxruthie


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

dont watch eastenders, but just wanted to say hi to ruthie   long time no see...hope alls well with you all

kj x


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

That's true Ruthie, who on earth was Ian on the phone to earlier on in the episode saying "She doesn't know yet" etc.? Presumably a social worker?


----------

